# All I ever wanted was a real life Barbie horse!!



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh yeah!!! In addition to my horses and my hubby, I also have four kids and a bunch of dogs and some cats and chickens too!!! hehe Cant forget about all of them!! 

Here are my equine babies!!

My Trader <3








Mac and Trader 








Mac and Trader <3








My angel, Sisco </3


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

I just saw a basket and two carrots on my screen when I was adding pics???? What..............was that?? ****


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Stef! Trader and Mac are adorable, and it's fantastic that you were able to give Sisco a loving home. <3

The carrots with the basket is a game that you can play on the forums. You can click and drag the carrots into the basket as they appear. You can also steal them from other members--or have them stolen! xD


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you, Zexious!!! 

And, I shall keep an eye out for these carrots now!! I really thought I was losing it!! ****


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Your horses are so pretty! I'm sorry to hear about Sisco's passing.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome! Trader and Mac are beautiful


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you so much HorseLovinLady and NBEventer!! Im happy to be here!! I dont know why I didnt think of finding a horse forum sooner!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Haha, that's where I was a couple months ago!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

What a great horse story you have! Great pictures of the horses they are lovely


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome! Your horses are very pretty. I think you will find the people here very helpful and encouraging, as I have. Looks like your horses have a very nice place to live, too. It's nice that you got them out of bad situations and put them in that lovely field!


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Roux and Katie!! 

Yes, Katie, its an awesome place!! We are very thankful and happy to have them there!! Its just one road over from our house!! Next life goal............................GET OUR OWN FARM!!!! We didn't have horses when we built our house and although we both wanted a farm (I grew up on one and know no other way!!) we were dummies and at that time the only lot available was in a rural subdivision, so we built here. But now I have the itch for my own farm!!!!!!! Ok, its more of an obsession. hehe 

These carrots. I came across 3 and a basket and I got one in the basket and............................it didn't even count on my carrot tally. Maybeeeeee if there were apples?? **** My horses don't like carrots.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the horse Forum, and sounds like you got the addiction! I have arranged my life around horses-haven't looked at anything that is not horse property, since my twenties. Now have 13+ lovely acres and we are not moving! Have the 2 pens I put up for my 2 horses when I moved here & we are in the process of preparing to build another one, so I can get a 2nd horse as a donkey is in one of the pens now. Must have a gaited horse! If you haven't tried one yet-watch out-once I did I knew they would be a big part of my life! Your horses are lovely & so lucky to have all that green grass!


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks, Cacowgirl!! Yes, having them there saves on having to buy hay!! They are very content there. Sometimes they get to play with the owners four horses. And then there are two mares who board there too. They flirt across the middle paddock. **** 

I would LOVE to have 13 acres of my own!!! Or even 10. Or even 5!!!! I just want to live with my boys and be able to look out the window and see them. Id probably even bring them in my house. **** 

I am SO addicted to them!! Oh my gosh!! I would have more if we didn't pay board per horse!!

Im trying to be patient. Yeah, I suck at it. So I am being obsessive and reminding hubby every day how awesome it would be to have our own farm.  One day. One day!!


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

So this morning I stopped to fill their tank and give them hugs and apples. First off, Trader looked like he was trying to become a black Paint like his brother, Mac. He was sooooooooooooooooooooo dirty he was black!!! He was just like, "What?". I looked down and there was a firm horse body print where he had been laying..................in the dirt, not the grass. Such a goof!! Then, I look over about 10 feet and there are scattered chunks of what appeared to be rabbit fur????? Im not sure what happened there and Trader wasn't talkin. Did he stomp at a rabbit?? Did something attack and eat a rabbit?? What the heck??


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like we are in a similar situation. My horses are in a lovely field directly behind us, but I STILL want my own farm! Even though the situation is really good right now it is still not mine so I am limited in what I can do. Even though the field is behind us the barn is WA-A-AY down at the other end, so we can't see it from our house. That bugs me! I too grew up on a farm.


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

We WILL get our OWN farms, Katie!!!  Until then, our situations are pretty darn good for our babies!! Our horses were on a tiny lot with rock hard ground and grass that wouldn't grow and sand. It was NOT a good situation. So I count my blessings every day for the place they are at now. I still cant wait for the day I have my own place and my babies 100 steps away from meeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Your Morgans are beautiful, btw!!! My husband used to have one!!!


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Omg I'm such a carrot failure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you! I think they're pretty darn cute, too. And I only found out last week that you're supposed to drag the carrots into the basket! I never actually saw the basket before someone told me that ( or I ignored it, thinking it was an ad for something haha!)


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ive tried. One will go into the basket but not the others. I give uppppp **** Stinkin carrots!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

REALLY!?!??!??!??! I finally get myself some carrots and someone swipes em??? **** *crying*


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

WHINING!!! Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cant I find THE saddle??? I know what I want, but unless I want to pay full price, it doesn't exist. Circle Y, 15", smooth leather, Flex, Softee, round skirt, trail saddle. Someone POOF and make it appear!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Please and thank you!!!


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

I decided to go to Circle Ys website today to find the saddle I want and then search for the Model instead of bein all willy nilly and searchin for just Circle Y. The OMAHA is what I want!! Now for it to show up at a nice lil used price. 

Heres a link to it on the Circle Y site.

Circle Y Saddles - Omaha Flex2® Trail Saddle

And yes, for those wondering........I do realize Im talking to myself. **** I do it often. I answer myself too. :wink:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Its all part of being the crazy horse lady :wink:


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

hehe Could be worse things, huh?? hehe I'm good with your diagnosis!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

